# Arcobaleno done



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

No bells and whistles here except the frame and fork of course, dropout screws removed due to old age and functionality, rear wheel is set all the way back and perfectly centered, less probability of it slipping into chainstay imho, a problem I have experienced with chrome dropouts.

Due to my weight of 200lbs, I was concerned about infrequent frame flex, which I experienced with my older Corsa Extra SLX frames. The MXL was the solution to the aforementioned problem. The Arco. appears to be an excellent compromise.

In terms of stiffness, the Arco. has measured up to my expectations, not quite as stiff as the MXL but stout enough to prevent any noticeable flex. I haven't officially weighed the complete bike yet, but the 59 cm MXL was 22.5 lbs. I expect the 60 cm Arco. to weigh in 1-2 lbs lighter.

The fit isn't completely dialed in yet, work in progress. Took the Arco on its maiden voyage on a club ride yesterday, first 10 speed group I have owned: cemetary quiet and buttery smooth shifting as of now.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Classy Cannibal, I like it a lot, puts the focus on the frame where it should be--is that a track stem??

b21


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> Classy Cannibal, I like it a lot, puts the focus on the frame where it should be--is that a track stem??
> 
> b21


+1. Looks like a Technomic to me


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> Classy Cannibal, I like it a lot, puts the focus on the frame where it should be--is that a track stem??
> 
> b21


 My intention was to do precisely as you stated: emphasize the beauty and time period of the frame.

It's a Nitto Pearl stamped 12 for 120mm I believe, beautiful stem, unsure if it can double as a track stem, but I misjudged the length. Since the TT of the Arco. was 1cm longer than the TT of MXL, I needed a 110mm based on a educated guess. 

When I measured the MXL stem from front to back instead of c-c, novice error, it turned out to be 130mm, but in reality it was a 110 mm. When I measured the new stem from front to back, much to my chagrin, it came out 140 mm, but in reality it's a 120. Hence the fit not being dialed in yet.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful bike Cannibal. 

If you don't mind a bit of criticism, I'd put silver cages on it instead of blue, I think they would balance nicely with the chainstays, seat post, stem, rims and crankarms. King TI if you can afford them, I end up with steel, myself.

Other than that, the only thing I see wrong with it is it's too darn tall!

z


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> Beautiful bike Cannibal.
> 
> If you don't mind a bit of criticism, I'd put silver cages on it instead of blue, I think they would balance nicely with the chainstays, seat post, stem, rims and crankarms. King TI if you can afford them, I end up with steel, myself.
> 
> ...


Z,
I did the pepsi challenge b4 your observation. It was a subjective call on my behalf. The current cages imho match the E. Merckx decals and the "general" blue. I tried the silver and blue cage together on the frame as an experiment. The jury came back blue, but I did like the silver, especially on the chrome chainstay side.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Where did that bike originate from? Is it sort of like a Corsa in construction? It looks like it isn't fully lugged or am I wrong? 

Boy, I really like the looks of that bike, the swirly paint is really unique also. Great find, key choice with the Shimano, that stuff can really shift like a dream!


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Almost as nice as my new MX Leader*

Great looking frame! Thanks again for the MX Leader it rides great!

Cheers Eric in AZ


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

cannibal said:


> Z,
> I did the pepsi challenge b4 your observation. It was a subjective call on my behalf. The current cages imho match the E. Merckx decals and the "general" blue. I tried the silver and blue cage together on the frame as an experiment. The jury came back blue, but I did like the silver, especially on the chrome chainstay side.


The blue isn't bad, I just find my eyes resting on them, where a silver would keep my eyes moving around the drop dead gorgeous bike.

Mrs Z agrees, and ask 2Many or b21, she's always right.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> The blue isn't bad, I just find my eyes resting on them, where a silver would keep my eyes moving around the drop dead gorgeous bike.
> 
> Mrs Z agrees, and ask 2Many or b21, she's always right.


They're stupid expensive, but the Nitto's would look great on that. They would disappear relative to the paint....beautiful bike Cannibal

b21


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cannibal , Very well done.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

minneso said:


> Great looking frame! Thanks again for the MX Leader it rides great!
> 
> Cheers Eric in AZ


It's a pleasure to see my former MX leader in the hands of someone who can appreciate it.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

minneso said:


> Great looking frame! Thanks again for the MX Leader it rides great!
> 
> Cheers Eric in AZ


Come on Eric. This bike deserves it's own post with multiple pics. Don't bury it in here! 

cannibal, well done on the Arco. very well done.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That is a stunning Merckx, one of the prettiest I have ever seen. However, I am partial to blue bikes. I briefly owned an Arcobaleno that I bought from somebody on-line. However, after receiving the bike I found that it had been damaged (probably in a crash), which the seller had not disclosed, so I returned it to him. I hated to part with that frame but the repairs would have cost more than it was worth to me.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Sweet*

Cannibal- That bike is outstanding. I love the way they did the seatpost clamp on those frames and the coloris pretty unique. Sounds like the ride's nice as well.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

boneman said:


> Cannibal- That bike is outstanding. I love the way they did the seatpost clamp on those frames and the coloris pretty unique. Sounds like the ride's nice as well.


thanks,
seat post clamp location is definitely an anomaly. I love the paint and the filet brazed head tube as well.
Ride is nice. Geometry a tad different than mxl in terms of head tube length, twitchier feel especially on the downhills


----------

